

Is Discrimination Prevalent Against Older Tech Employees? - luissuarez7
http://www.kqed.org/a/forum/R201308221000

======
lutusp
If older employees aren't as productive as young ones, it's not
discrimination, it's rational decision-making. If older employees gradually
became more productive instead of less, employers would fight to keep them.

Nothing to see here, move along.

